# 10/12 Deep Dropping



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I traded in the Seaswirl the first week of September and received the 2014 Seahunt gamefish 25. The weather has not been cooperating at all for a trip and I could not stand it any more. Headed offshore bright and early to break in the boat and hopefully catch a few fish! Got on the water early and caught a quick limit of snapper. It was just me, so I decided to head south a bit more and do a bit of deep dropping. Caught several nice golden tile and a decent yellow edge grouper. It was a great day on the water and I am very impressed with the boat and new electronics so far. I am always looking for a crew, so I may be posting for people looking to fish in the future. Love the mild temps and flat seas!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a beauty of a yellowedge! Good job


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Congrats on beautiful boat and bigger congrats for getting a little blood on the deck and apparently the seats too...lol. Love the flavor of those deep water fish.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice. Congrat's.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Gotta love fishing, dropdown bait  and wait for the mystery.
Awesome catch! :thumbup:
Awesome boat!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great job on the solo trip. Sea Hunt is making some pretty nice boats.


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*nice*

I just got the 2014 Sea Hunt 22BXBR... awesome boat. I do a lot of solo fishing too so I went with the smaller boat I could easily handle alone. If you are ever looking for someone to split expenses, I'd love to go out sometime. Maybe even return the favor on my ride inshore.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Great report and a nice deep drop result. I keep my boat at the same marina and saw your boat there... It looks great. Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

nice new boat! what did you think about the seaswirl?


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

The Seaswirl was a very dependable boat. I did not hesitate to take it out 40+ miles and it was the 2101 center console. It did not have all of the extras in it, but was a great little fishing boat. It is amazing what a few extra feet in a boat will do for a ride though.


----------

